# Never a dull moment



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

After a hectic day yesterday (my daughter sprained her ankle), I was woken at 3am by very loud shouting in my area. 

I went to the window, as you do, being nosy. There was a group of young men, sounded Libyan, fighting running battle, punching each other  security were there but they were outnumbered and powerless to do anything and only when reinforcements arrived minutes later, 2 cars with loud sirens, the crowd was dispersed. 

It made me think really that these security guys are here merely for presence. If anything really happens there is nothing they can do to stop it. Scary.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I think all the private security here is nothing more than window dressing, and of course the security outside banks, embassies is fast asleep window dressing,


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> After a hectic day yesterday (my daughter sprained her ankle), I was woken at 3am by very loud shouting in my area.
> 
> I went to the window, as you do, being nosy. There was a group of young men, sounded Libyan, fighting running battle, punching each other  security were there but they were outnumbered and powerless to do anything and only when reinforcements arrived minutes later, 2 cars with loud sirens, the crowd was dispersed.
> 
> It made me think really that these security guys are here merely for presence. If anything really happens there is nothing they can do to stop it. Scary.


My security outside are really good. Useful for preventing minor crime, damage etc

But against a crowd ? What would you do?

They should call reinforcements - which it appears they did. How can 1 man stop a crowd?

I think they should have powers to stop illegal parking and people going wrong direction up streets. ( my biggest bug bear)

The centre of Rehab is congested mainly because everyone parks on the key roads - ban (and enforce) parking on main road between mall 1 and mall 2 and situation would improve instantly


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> My security outside are really good. Useful for preventing minor crime, damage etc
> 
> But against a crowd ? What would you do?
> 
> ...




We don't need power given to more people, we need people to respect the law and each other plus the security/police to do the job properly, power to more people = more people to corrupt/bribe


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> My security outside are really good. Useful for preventing minor crime, damage etc
> 
> But against a crowd ? What would you do?
> 
> ...


Are they ever present? I know mine are not. 

It wasn't one security man, there were at least 3 that I could see. 

re traffic- whoever did the urban planning (I used that term very loosely) for Rehab should be forced to go back to primary school. Anyone with a functioning neuron could have foreseen what's now happening.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Incidentally, a Rehab workers march just went past my window. oh the irony...


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

aykalam said:


> Are they ever present? I know mine are not.
> 
> It wasn't one security man, there were at least 3 that I could see.
> 
> re traffic- whoever did the urban planning (I used that term very loosely) for Rehab should be forced to go back to primary school. Anyone with a functioning neuron could have foreseen what's now happening.


Using the term town planning loosely...can it be used any other way in Egypt?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Are they ever present? I know mine are not.
> 
> It wasn't one security man, there were at least 3 that I could see.
> 
> re traffic- whoever did the urban planning (I used that term very loosely) for Rehab should be forced to go back to primary school. Anyone with a functioning neuron could have foreseen what's now happening.


Mine will ring the doorbell within 5 minutes if I forget to lock the car !!!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Mine will ring the doorbell within 5 minutes if I forget to lock the car !!!


but you live in the villas, not in a group of flats. The car parks are always full at night, so I don't think any security guy could possibly remember each and every car owner, let alone run up to a 4th floor to check if its yours


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> but you live in the villas, not in a group of flats. The car parks are always full at night, so I don't think any security guy could possibly remember each and every car owner, let alone run up to a 4th floor to check if its yours


yep our road is very quiet - the doorbell rang tonight - security telling me my back window was open on the car :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Damn A/C packed up again today and I had the windows open


----------

